# Is there a war against Amtrak?



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Train strikes truck...rinse, repeat. Same story time after time.



StackPath


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Learning disabilities are prevalent in the USA. And I’m a US citizen so it saddens me to admit that roughly 85% of the population are total idiots. Just my opinion based entirely on decades of observation.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Learning disabilities are prevalent in the USA. And I’m a US citizen so it saddens me to admit that roughly 85% of the population are total idiots. Just my opinion based entirely on decades of observation.


If you go by state,that percentage can go as high as 99% in a few of them
Idiots are the #1 reason i dont/wont visit any public atraction/park/meseum.
I get over my fair share of dealing with the drones and mental cases just shopping for food and supplys every week


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> *Is there a war against Amtrak?*


If there is, the train will win all the battles….


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> Learning disabilities are prevalent in the USA. And I’m a US citizen so it saddens me to admit that roughly 85% of the population are total idiots. Just my opinion based entirely on decades of observation.


We have our share of those up here too….it is very sad….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

OilValleyRy said:


> Learning disabilities are prevalent in the USA. And I’m a US citizen so it saddens me to admit that roughly 85% of the population are total idiots. Just my opinion based entirely on decades of observation.


Left the house today. 

I'm sure it's everyone that wasn't in the car with me.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

IDIOT! "The historic Brunswick Rail Station sustained a large crack in the wall in the incident."
The driver need some serious repramand.
The first responders said it was a good exercise for their response team as no one was hurt.
You can bet they will be prepared when the next air head runs the crossing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Says he was stuck on the tracks, nothing about trying to run the crossing.
But I agree, I drove along side of many idiots for many years, they were in all kinds of vehicles, trucks, cars & motorcycles.
Then when I went out in my boat on the weekends to relax, I would see them out on the water. 
Must be a few in planes too? 😎


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

In the article it says the truck driver was able to safely exit his vehicle that was stuck on the tracks before the train hit it.

So it doesn't sound like the truck driver was trying to beat the train...


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Learning disabilities are prevalent in the USA. And I’m a US citizen so it saddens me to admit that roughly 85% of the population are total idiots. Just my opinion based entirely on decades of observation.


I dont think it’s fair to give those with learning disabilities a bad name and link them to idiots. I’ve taught some kids with learning disabilities and they are capable and willing to learn. They in fact put in more effort to learn / better themselves than those without and stick with it. The modern day idiot who plagues our days doesn’t want to learn. They want to be spoon fed info and believe the internet gods and drink pink sauce. They feel they do us a favor by allowing us to live in their world and so need not have any consideration of us.
Its a shame many of these idiots could have been saved with love, guidance, and discipline while younger.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Raege said:


> I dont think it’s fair to give those with learning disabilities a bad name and link them to idiots. I’ve taught some kids with learning disabilities and they are capable and willing to learn. They in fact put in more effort to learn / better themselves than those without and stick with it. The modern day idiot who plagues our days doesn’t want to learn. They want to be spoon fed info and believe the internet gods and drink pink sauce. They feel they do us a favor by allowing us to live in their world and so need not have any consideration of us.
> Its a shame many of these idiots could have been saved with love, guidance, and discipline while younger.


Valid point that I’m compelled to concede to.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Raege said:


> I dont think it’s fair to give those with learning disabilities a bad name and link them to idiots. I’ve taught some kids with learning disabilities and they are capable and willing to learn. They in fact put in more effort to learn / better themselves than those without and stick with it. The modern day idiot who plagues our days doesn’t want to learn. They want to be spoon fed info and believe the internet gods and drink pink sauce. They feel they do us a favor by allowing us to live in their world and so need not have any consideration of us.
> Its a shame many of these idiots could have been saved with love, guidance, and discipline while younger.


Well said !


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ignorance can be corrected, ignorant people can be taught. Stupidity, aka idiocy, is non-correctible. JMHO.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, it has been said, you can’t fix stupid….


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yes, it has been said, you can’t fix stupid….


But duct tape can muffle the sound...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

….but doesn’t fix the problem….


----------

